# Happy Birthday Lino!!!!



## maynman1751 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Sir! Your advice and knowledge have been a great asset to the forum. Have a great day. 8)


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 14, 2015)

I agree. Happy Birthday Lino!

Dave


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 14, 2015)

Hey, Lino. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Geo (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Lino1406!

A little late but I hope your day was great.


----------



## butcher (Jun 15, 2015)

Happy birthday Lino


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 15, 2015)

Happy Birthday Sir! Many more to come.


----------

